# pacman frog- how often to feed



## lysinlight87 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi, 

I have a sub-adult pacman frog & I've been trying to find out how often I should feed him. Care sheets don't seem to show a consensus. Should I feed him daily or a few times per week? in terms of quantity- should I feed him until he refuses or feed him a limited amount?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Unless he is very small, feed every couple of days or so. As to how much, trial and error will show what works- but be aware these frogs can be very greedy, and are prone to overweight. If he seems to be putting on lots of weight, cut back a bit on the quantity. Five or six insects at a sitting should probably be the upper limit.


----------



## lysinlight87 (Oct 5, 2012)

cool, thanks  

He is quite large- yesterday I fed him 3 fruit beetle grubs and the day before he ate 3 giant lob worms. Is this ok? i guess i should feed him on alternate days


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

lysinlight87 said:


> cool, thanks
> 
> He is quite large- yesterday I fed him 3 fruit beetle grubs and the day before he ate 3 giant lob worms. Is this ok? i guess i should feed him on alternate days


That sounds good.


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

Mine is quite young and I feed with 4 small crix per day, he wasn't to keen on a locust and as for a pinkie he just closed his eyes and burrowed deeper lol


----------



## lysinlight87 (Oct 5, 2012)

mine seems to struggle with fruit beetle grubs, I've noticed they have nasty pincers, could they damage his mouth? Also, the other day he clamped down on the feeding tongs & I had to leave them in the viv with him cos he refused to let go! I heard pulling the tongs could damage his jaw.It was half hour before I could retrieve them.

Today I tried him with a silkworm & he spat it out in disgust. I'm not sure if it was the silkworm or the reptivite I dusted it with that offended him.


----------

